# tag library descriptor



## aha_01 (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich habe eine jsp-Datei hinzugefügt:

```
<%@ taglib prefix="tiles" uri="http://tiles.apache.org/tags-tiles" %>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
<title><tiles:insertAttribute name="title" ignore="true" /></title>
</head>
<body>
<!-- ... -->
</body>
</html>
```

aber ich bekomme den folgenden Fehler:


> Can not find the tag library descriptor for "http://tiles.apache.org/tags-tiles"



Ich habe gegooglet aber nix gefunden ???:L.
Hat jmd hier ne Idee wie ich den Fehler beseitigen kann 

Grüße
Aha


----------



## maki (10. Mai 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## mvitz (10. Mai 2011)

Tiles JAR ist im Classpath vorhanden?


----------



## aha_01 (10. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.


> mvitz: Tiles JAR ist im Classpath vorhanden?


wie kann ich es sehen?


----------



## aha_01 (10. Mai 2011)

Im Classpath sind die JRE-Jars und spring-Jars


----------



## mvitz (10. Mai 2011)

Welche IDE? Zur Not hilft meistens ein Screenshot.

Aber da du die Tiles JARs anscheinend nicht mit dabei hast, fehlt die noch dann sollte auch der Fehler/die Warnung verschwinden.


----------



## aha_01 (11. Mai 2011)

Hab festgestellt dass noch Jars fehlten. Habe sie heruntergeladen und eingebunden und nun gehts.
Danke 

Grüße
Aha


----------

